# Painting over wet texture



## michaelroy91 (Mar 13, 2017)

My painter (who's work I've checked and had glowing references and been in business over 15 years) started painting the same day he textured walls (orange peel). I asked him if that's ok since the texture was still very wet. His reply was essentially "we're using a sprayer, so it's much different than a roller or brush which would be a problem. But trust me, I've been painting 15 years and there is no issue with this. I wpuld never do something foolish and risk losing business." I trust the guy but this put up red flags for me. Am I wrong about the need for the joint compound (texture) to be completely dry before painting. Temp is 90 with moderate humidity. Indoor temp probably closer to 85


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You can fudge a little but you don't want to paint over wet texture. Sprayed texture walls look best if backrolled. That helps to work the paint into all the cracks/crevices in the texture giving a better looking finish. If it was just primer that was sprayed without backrolling it might be ok.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't paint over wet drywall mud, no matter if I sprayed or rolled. Give it a day to dry. Everybody is in way too much of a hurry nowadays. Everything needs time to dry, no matter what your painter says. And I've been doing this for over 40 years with glowing reports, if that really means anything. In other words, do it right.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Speaking of being in a hurry, @firehawkmph, years ago when I painted some McDonald's franchise stores, the franchise owner was such a dolt (being kind here) that he insisted that I paint over freshly applied joint compound, I mean, it couldn't have had more than an hour or two to dry. Yes, they were in a hurry to get the store open, but, my god, painting over wet mud.........anyway, I explained what a mess it would make of the walls. He didn't want to hear it. You can imagine what happened as the paint pulled the mud off the walls........ugh.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Sometimes you just have to show the customer why something won't work.


----------

